# 20% or 35%



## BoostedBowtie (Apr 25, 2016)

Going in for tint tomorrow afternoon. On the fence about how dark to go. Needing some persuasion. Any pics or opinions appreciated.


----------



## chevrasaki (May 1, 2015)

I went with 35% ceramic 3M tint all he way around because that's the lowest legal tint I can get in TN. Honestly I wouldn't want to go any darker because it's already slightly more difficult to see out of at night. The close up picture doesn't do the darkness true justice because the sun is beaming directly into the windows. I love it. Hope this helps, sorry I don't have any better pictures for you.


----------



## Rob617 (Jan 1, 2016)

If you have a black interior go lighter with the 35% the interior will compensate for it trust me my car came with 35% and for the first month I thought my rear window was 20% or lower because of the black back deck if you have a lighter interior go darker


----------



## chevrasaki (May 1, 2015)

Rob617 said:


> If you have a black interior go lighter with the 35% the interior will compensate for it trust me my car came with 35% and for the first month I thought my rear window was 20% or lower because of the black back deck if you have a lighter interior go darker


That is a really good point, I didn't even consider how the interior color would affect how the tint looks.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

Getting mine done tomorrow as well, looking forward to it. I have a black car and black leather, hoping it helps keep it cooler.


----------



## BoostedBowtie (Apr 25, 2016)

Yeah. I have the jet black interior. I will probably just go 35. The shop I'm going to uses 3M film supposed to reduce heat by 47% or something. Looking forward to that for sure.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

I have 35. Think it goes perfectly with my black car with a black interior. 

Btw, don't buy a black car with a black interior.


----------



## zen_ (Mar 15, 2015)

I've always had 35% on my vehicles because 20% is not legal on the front windows in my state, and I also find that even 35% is borderline too dark at night. Only issue I have is that 35% on the rear has an annoying grey area where at night, lights in the rearview mirror are still a bit too bright, but flipping it down makes it too dark to see anything.


----------



## BoostedBowtie (Apr 25, 2016)

Thought about 20% on the back window and 35% on the doors. Tint guy suggested 20 on the back and rear doors with 35 on the front doors. Not sure if I'd like seeing 20 right beside 35 tho.


----------



## N8zdad (Mar 23, 2014)

I would suggest 20% on the sides and 35% on the backlite. I've always done my back glass dark and it's a drag trying to see out of it at night to back up. If that's not a concern then darker is better!!!! *I would also strongly suggest getting 3M film!*


----------



## N8zdad (Mar 23, 2014)

jblackburn said:


> I have 35. Think it goes perfectly with my black car with a black interior.
> 
> Btw, don't buy a black car with a black interior.


I hear what you're sayin', but I always seem to end up with at least one in the garage! For what it's worth, some smarter folks than I have told me not to drink tequila too.


----------



## plasticplant (Mar 26, 2013)

I'd go as low as you can, while still being legal. Here in IL it's 35% all around. I have a black Cruze with black interior and 35% is what I went with; it's pretty much perfect.


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

Don't forget that your car already has a light factory tint on the windows so 35% will actually be more like 28%-30% when applied. I also have the 35% all around and am perfectly happy with it.


----------



## BoostedBowtie (Apr 25, 2016)

I would suggest 20% on the sides and 35% on the backlite. I've always done my back glass dark and it's a drag trying to see out of it at night to back up. If that's not a concern then darker is better!!!! I would also strongly suggest getting 3M film!
Rear backup camera works great. So rear window is not a concern


----------



## Chris Tobin (Feb 23, 2016)

IndyDiesel said:


> Getting mine done tomorrow as well, looking forward to it. I have a black car and black leather, hoping it helps keep it cooler.


I have Tungsten Metallic with Jet Black interior and need to tint mine soon too... I am leaning toward 20% or darker in the rear and 35% or darker up front...

We had a Black on Black Nissan Maxima years ago that we bought new and we did double limo across the rears with limo on the fronts and sun strip with 90% titanium tint the rest of the way down the windshield! The car was DARK, but looked AWESOME! Now we have a rear view camera in the Cruze so we can go very dark in the rear without visibility issues when backing up...


----------



## cdb09007 (Aug 7, 2013)

20% all aound was perfect for me. Black/Red interior. In the woods through the rear windshield can be tough, but no other complaints. It has lightened up to maybe 25% over the last 2 years (or my mind is playing tricks on me to make me make them darker)


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

Go with the tint guys suggestion. 20 rear and 35 front


----------



## chevrasaki (May 1, 2015)

@BoostedBowtie How did the tint turn out? What % did you end up getting, and do you have any pictures of it yet?


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

Chris Tobin said:


> I have Tungsten Metallic with Jet Black interior and need to tint mine soon too... I am leaning toward 20% or darker in the rear and 35% or darker up front...
> 
> We had a Black on Black Nissan Maxima years ago that we bought new and we did double limo across the rears with limo on the fronts and sun strip with 90% titanium tint the rest of the way down the windshield! The car was DARK, but looked AWESOME! Now we have a rear view camera in the Cruze so we can go very dark in the rear without visibility issues when backing up...


35% is what I did in cermaic and wow what a difference in heat transfer, not hot here today but very sunny and it is so much cooler while driving. Can't go more tint in Indiana and be legal. I think it will be enough and looks really nice, my guy has been doing this for 30 years.


----------



## Rob617 (Jan 1, 2016)

Its 35% here in mass too that's what I have and it's the first time I've had legal tints on any of my cars and I have no complaints the jet black interior definitely helps a lot though


----------



## BoostedBowtie (Apr 25, 2016)

Well I got the back window 20% and all the sides are 35%. Looks fantastic with the 3M film. I'm VERY pleased. I will get some pics up tomorrow if it's not raining on me.


----------



## Chris Tobin (Feb 23, 2016)

IndyDiesel said:


> 35% is what I did in cermaic and wow what a difference in heat transfer, not hot here today but very sunny and it is so much cooler while driving. Can't go more tint in Indiana and be legal. I think it will be enough and looks really nice, my guy has been doing this for 30 years.


Here in Tennessee 35% is as dark as you can go legally too... I am used to going much darker and doing the rears darker than the fronts, I am not sure if I will be happy with 35% all the way around. I am considering doing the windshield in the LLumar Air Blue or whatever it is called clear film that just rejects heat and UV... It is an extra $120-200 at various shops around here. Maybe with the windshield done too, I wouldn't mind too much having the lighter tint around the rest of the car...

Anyone in Tennessee somewhat near Chattanooga have a shop they would recommend???


----------



## BoostedBowtie (Apr 25, 2016)

Finally got a decent day here so here it is before and after with 35% on all doors and 20% out back.


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

Your tint made the kid disappear! Wow!


----------



## BoostedBowtie (Apr 25, 2016)

AutumnCruzeRS said:


> Your tint made the kid disappear! Wow!


Yeah. I think the M in 3M must stand for magic.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

chevrasaki said:


> That is a really good point, I didn't even consider how the interior color would affect how the tint looks.


Tha and a sunroof letting in sun light and street light.


----------

